# Liver Spots



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ATM, I am ****ed off. I just gave my bitch a town and country clip
(which looks fab, will post pictures later ), but I noticed while clipping
her she had these brown spots on her skin that resembled birth marks.
When researching the strange spots that I have no experience with,
I have discovered they could possibly be liver spots like that a person
gets when they are a senior.

I am ticked off, the people that sold her to me told me she was 
three years old, I had my suspiscions about her age not long
after getting her, there were other signs as well...like how
she looks in the face, her eyes, and the look of her teeth.
Those damn liars....she could be 10 years old for all I know!
Could the spots possibly be something else though?
To me, all signs point to older dog. :yell:

But ya know what, I don't regret getting her...we have given 
her a great home and have taken care of her the best of
our extent and she is a great family dog. It just ****es me off
how the people who I got her from pulled the wool over my eyes.:banghead:


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm, I have never heard of something like this (liver spots on a dog). I would be interested in hearing what experience others have with this. I noticed that Baxter has some birthmark type spots on his chest (under all that hair...I can only see them when he is wet). I know he is the age they say he is. They gave his birth date and everything. He was clearly a puppy when I got him. Maybe it's normal?? I dunno.

Oh, and I can't wait to see what she looks like in her new clip!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Michelle Underwood said:


> Hmm, I have never heard of something like this (liver spots on a dog). I would be interested in hearing what experience others have with this. I noticed that Baxter has some birthmark type spots on his chest (under all that hair...I can only see them when he is wet). I know he is the age they say he is. They gave his birth date and everything. He was clearly a puppy when I got him. Maybe it's normal?? I dunno.
> 
> Oh, and I can't wait to see what she looks like in her new clip!


For all I know, it could be birthmarks (I hope) because she really
doesn't act like an older dog in the least bit, maybe the other
problem like her teeth was due to the previous owners not taking
proper care of her (tartar build up)? I dunno. :shot:

Will get pictures up soon!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

M.M., My white toy female poodle also has spots on her skin like the ones that you found on your girl. My female is 3 yrs. old. She was 1 yr. when I bought her. She needed grooming terribly when we got her, couldn't see her skin at all. We took her in to have her groomed a few days after picking her up. After a good bath and clipping you could see that she had these different color light brown spots on her face, especially near her nose, and a few on her body. Nearly all of her skin is pink, except for these few tiny spots, that I think are just pigmintation spots, sort of like a freckle. Our vet pretty much verified that she was the age that we were told that she was.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think they are liver spots MM, dogs get freckels you know. I had a white italian greyhound I was showing for a client who was a big time breeder. She told me over and over and OVER again to keep her out of the sun because if she started getting freckles they would show through the white coat and weren't desirable in the show ring. She got a few specks anyway but got really freckely after we finished her and sent her home. She spent loads of time outside with the other IG's in the sun. So, I would suspect, especialy since you have a white dog, that these are freckles.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info! 

Here is a picture of her where you can see those "spots"
on the shaved band area.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It does look like a freckel to me. 

Dang she is white, I'm a little jealous. Wish Jazz was that color.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> It does look like a freckel to me.
> 
> Dang she is white, I'm a little jealous. Wish Jazz was that color.


Well that's good, whew!

It's hard to keep her white, lol. I was thinking of trying out some 
creative grooming on her in the near future, hehe....:coffol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!! I've got a list of sorts of pet safe color that is easy access if you haven't already researched it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thanks guys for the info!
> 
> Here is a picture of her where you can see those "spots"
> on the shaved band area.


Teddy has spots like that and he is 3


----------

